# Crashing Waves on The Break Wall



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## molested_cow (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't suppose the water is the HDR part. So it it just the sky and rocks?


----------



## mindfloodz (Apr 26, 2011)

That is truly amazing!!!! Beautiful image and you still maintained the natural look to it and didn't over do it! I love it. I would love to know the technique you used to get this image to this point (i.e. How many RAW's [if you used RAW], what programs you ran it through after the image was merged, etc....)


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 27, 2011)

Excellent capture!

The only thing I would do, if this were my shot, is change the emerald green wave to more of a blue color.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the green wave!

Beautiful image.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 27, 2011)

mindfloodz said:


> That is truly amazing!!!! Beautiful image and you still maintained the natural look to it and didn't over do it! I love it. I would love to know the technique you used to get this image to this point (i.e. How many RAW's [if you used RAW], what programs you ran it through after the image was merged, etc....)


 
Hey mindfloodz, I went back to the original because I shot this over a year ago and couldn't remember how I processed it. Sorry to be misleading but it turns out I didn't do this one in HDR I thought I had. I used LR to do most of the color adjustments and PS to fix the parts of the sky that were blown out and also applied a slight contrast curve in PS. I just went to take a look at the LR settings and realized I had made a copy and set the original back to 0.  The only thing about this image I don't like is that the foreground is pretty sharp and in focus but the background becomes blurry. It was shot with a Tokina 11-16mm lens at 16mm f2,8 shutter 1/500 to freeze the waves, ISO 400 because it was a cloudy day, is there anything you think could be changed to give it better DOF? 

Here's the original if you want to try and reproduce the effect
http://briangagnonphotography.smugmug.com/Art/Favs/i-fXPRw7M/0/X2/dsc_0384-X2.jpg


----------



## Over Exposed (Apr 27, 2011)

Really nice! I have to admit I think this image is WAY better than the tranquil lake one you posted. The blown sky was just too much for me to get around. Excellent composition, great colors and well processed.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 27, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Excellent capture!
> 
> The only thing I would do, if this were my shot, is change the emerald green wave to more of a blue color.


 
Hey Sparky, It interesting because the green is what popped out when I did the color/contrast adjustments. I like it though but thanks for the comment


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 27, 2011)

Over Exposed said:


> Really nice! I have to admit I think this image is WAY better than the tranquil lake one you posted. The blown sky was just too much for me to get around. Excellent composition, great colors and well processed.


Thanks, yeah I really need to watch out for over exposed sky. The tough part is if you only have the opportunity for one shot, how do you properly expose for the shadows and ground objects while not blowing out the sky? Any info is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Over Exposed (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been in a similar boat without my tripod and went ahead and took a few bracketed rounds handheld with good results from at least one of the rounds. Another member on here, myshkin, actually seems to do this fairly regularly with good results.

BTW- how you liking that Tokina? I've recently picked up the 12-24mm and love it.


----------



## Provo (Apr 27, 2011)

Bgagnon127 said:


> mindfloodz said:
> 
> 
> > That is truly amazing!!!! Beautiful image and you still maintained the natural look to it and didn't over do it! I love it. I would love to know the technique you used to get this image to this point (i.e. How many RAW's [if you used RAW], what programs you ran it through after the image was merged, etc....)
> ...


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 28, 2011)

I usually use matrix average for a scene like this.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice shot! I friend of mine is letting me borrow his Canon 10-22 for the weekend. I was thinking about getting a Tokina 11-16, I think you convinced me!


----------



## wlbphoto (Apr 28, 2011)

colors so Intriguing


----------



## mindfloodz (May 5, 2011)

That green wave is an impressive capture!!!


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 6, 2011)

mindfloodz said:
			
		

> That green wave is an impressive capture!!!



Thanks man appreciate the comments


----------



## alwaysbored786 (May 11, 2011)

did you add in the sky? kind of looks surreal. But i do love the pic!!


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 11, 2011)

alwaysbored786 said:
			
		

> did you add in the sky? kind of looks surreal. But i do love the pic!!



Nope, I fixed a small part that was blown out near the sun but other than that it's just a color contrast adjustment.


----------



## Untamed Goddess (May 13, 2011)

Wow stunning pic! How did u edit it?& what cam?


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 13, 2011)

Untamed Goddess said:
			
		

> Wow stunning pic! How did u edit it?& what cam?



Thank you, it was shot on a Nikon D90 with a Tokina 11-16mm lens.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 14, 2011)

Untamed Goddess said:


> Wow stunning pic! How did u edit it?& what cam?


Oh sorry forgot to mention the editing technique. I don't remember all the steps, but I can say that most of the editing was done in Lightroom. Sometimes I'll bring my images into PS to do layering effects like duplicate layer and add an overlay or softlight blending mode too. I find Lightroom to be very powerful and don't even use PS much unless there's heavy retouching to do.


----------

